# Need iPad App Suggestions



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I am looking for somegame apps for my 76 yr old dad.  He likes poker and slots, but the only ones that I can find say they are free but you have to buy fake money to play with.  Doesn't make sense to me.  Does anyone know of any apps (they don't have to be free) that he won't have to buy tokens to play with ?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have several casino-type apps, but I don't remember which ones were free. (I'm sure that none of the cost more than a dollar or two.) My experience has been that the ones I have use a virtual bank and virtual money. No actual money is paid. Here's a list of what I have:

Casino for iPad
Slots HD
Slot Palace
Vegas Slots (only 3 or 4 machines, but very realistic in action and sound; 3-reel slots, non-electronic in nature; my favorite)
Hoyle Red Hot Slots
GSN Casino

I don't use the apps very often, and not all are on my new iPad.

I play Casino for iPad and Vegas Slots most often. If you want me to check on any other others, let me know. I'll be in and out of the house today, but will try to get it checked out quickly.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks!  I will try those two.  One of the ones that I got him was slots HD and he ran out of virtual money and they wanted him to buy more....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

pugmom said:


> Thanks! I will try those two. One of the ones that I got him was slots HD and he ran out of virtual money and they wanted him to buy more....


Well, that's a bit of a racket, isn't it? I'd delete the app from my iPad and then re-install it. I think that re-sets data on all apps. He might not want to do that. He needs to learn to win more. (Don't we all? LOL) I think the Vegas Slots program will keep giving you money, but I'm not sure. As I said about it, it's pretty bare bones, although the appearance and sound are so much like my favorite machines in a real casino that the only thing missing is someone sitting next to me, on oxygen, and blowing smoke in my face.  (No offense intended to anyone on oxygen or to anyone smoking, but I'm not crazy about them done in combination.) Duh.


----------



## JaCooke (Aug 9, 2012)

Try to offer your dad GSN Casino. I think he may like it.


----------

